
Ask HN: User-friendly online “vault” web app to securely share secrets? - niels_bom
I need to share secrets (like API keys), privacy sensitive data, sometimes small files with customers, and they with me. Some of them aren&#x27;t tech savvy so I don&#x27;t want to ask them to use encryption tools. I&#x27;d really like it if there was some kind of web application I can just give them an account to and that we then have an encrypted conversation on that I can simply delete later on. For legal reasons I&#x27;d also want this app hosted in my own country (the Netherlands).<p>I&#x27;ve come across some enterprise-scale solutions that are almost Dropbox-y and have calendar-synch features and are basically bloated. Because the use case U have is actually quite simple the webapp itself can also be quite simple (I&#x27;d think), but security needs to be strong.<p>Are there webapps like this? What are webapps like this called?<p>Thanks!
======
just_observing
I have an install of zerobin which I use for keys, items that I would prefer
not to email but it does not support files, just text. Essentially it's a
pastebin.

"TL;DR: ZeroBin is a minimalist, opensource online pastebin/discussion board
where the server has zero knowledge of hosted data. Data is
encrypted/decrypted in the browser using 256 bits AES."

[http://sebsauvage.net/wiki/doku.php?id=php:zerobin](http://sebsauvage.net/wiki/doku.php?id=php:zerobin)

test at [http://sebsauvage.net/paste/](http://sebsauvage.net/paste/)

------
shakna
Though not a web app, I've used magic wormhole [0] with some success with
clients. Your requirements for hosting might make finding something suitable
difficult.

[0] [https://github.com/warner/magic-
wormhole](https://github.com/warner/magic-wormhole)

------
shivakaush
[https://onetimesecret.com](https://onetimesecret.com)

------
saluki
Helpspot has a really nice tool for sharing text securely.

[https://www.helpspot.com/vault](https://www.helpspot.com/vault)

------
zerognowl
If you want to store files on a private blockchain:
[https://storj.io/](https://storj.io/)

